# Prince, Tigers reportedly reach nine-year deal



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

This a surprise, wonder how this will work since they already have a big bat first baseman: http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20120124&content_id=26452690&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Smart move since they lost their DH for the season.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Just found this stating Cabrera would move to third for Prince: http://www.ology.com/sports/report-...s-hed-move-third-base-prince-fielder/01242012


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

As a Brewers fan, there is a four letter word that would get me in trouble if I said it.

We knew this would happen but still, it stinks losing Prince.

My favorite moment of all the playoffs was when Prince was being a dad, trying to control his kids while playing with them at the same time, doing an interview on the field after the Brewers won the divisional series. You saw what a good, normal guy he is.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BosFan said:


> Just found this stating Cabrera would move to third for Prince: http://www.ology.com/sports/report-...s-hed-move-third-base-prince-fielder/01242012


Shouldn't be hard...he played 3B in Florida.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Not very well


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Dang, all that money. Wonder if Ilitch, who's 83, will live to see it pay off.
I'd leave Inge at 3rd assuming that he's healthy. Let Cabrera/Fielder play either 1st or DH, don't see that it matters so much. Still need another infielder though, the Tigers may not be done trading. 
Note to self, buy Tigers-Rangers tickets for June & August in Arlington.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

WooHoo.

Even though his hitting isn't the greatest, I would hate to lose Inge's glove at third though - if that's what happens - he's amazing there.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If Prince doesn't get hooked up to some industrial grade liposuction, this contract is going to go bad rather quickly.

Oh, he'll be fine for the next couple of years, but being THAT overweight *will* affect him in the back end of that contract - especially the last 3 years.


----------

